# Best member?



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Who do you think is the best contributor to p fury?

I would say childawg becasue he organises contestes and stuff like that and is a very knowlageable member that will always help out. He also seems to know a wide variety of information that is useful to may hobbiests.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i think that there isnt one member that can be pegged for that status. no offense to childawg who is the man, but its the whole dynamic of everyone here that keeps me coming back. obviously the mods do a lot more than the rest of us to keep this thing afloat so they get more praise than the rest who just kinda enjoy it, but for better or worse ... everyone who posts on here is the reason i enjoy it.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Chilldawg is a mathematician by training and with an incredible vocabulary. I can't see how he can't get over a 1500 on the GRE Exam which would place him in good standing to get into any Ivy League University unless he's purely northern european in which case he'd need a 1550+ with three kick ass letters of recommendation from previous professors. That would probably apply to PhD programs at Harvard, Yale, and Princeton.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

definetly freakgasolinefightaccident. Hands down.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

Bullsnake brings nothing to the table.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

with out a doubt, me, n3p. look how long "njpiranha" has been a member for(my old name)


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> definetly freakgasolinefightaccident. Hands down.


I second freakgasolinefightaccident. one cool kid.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

too many but I will go with FRANK


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I only come here for the lounge so i guess b_ack, hyphen, corey, bullsnake, G23, danny, stu etc etc

Those are the people who post the stuff of most interest to me!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

jiggy foh sho!


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

You guys need to be thinking older school...people like frank, gg, etc. Those two helped legalized p's in Oregon, c'mon...there are people here that do a lot for this hobby off the boards as well.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i would go with frank and the man that made it all possible! jes...i mean xenon :nod:


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Does frank even post here anymore?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> Does frank even post here anymore?


haven't seen him in a couple weeks but he didn't tell anyone he was leaving the site


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> Bullsnake brings nothing to the table.


lol your the sh*t for a laugh and you know your stuff in the fish world,,, but yes in less your voting for your buddy go with frank,,, hes a piranha Guru..


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Mr hannibal was good too. What ever happened to him? Is chil dawg serioussly a mathmatichaian becasue that could explain why he is so smart and why he always spells properly.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Mr. Hannibal and taylorhedrich really helped me when i first joined the site..i wish mr.hannibal would've stuck around though.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Trigga said:


> Mr. Hannibal and taylorhedrich really helped me when i first joined the site..i wish mr.hannibal would've stuck around though.


Those first years I NEVER thought I would have became a 'Lounge Junkie' here, but I'm finding that's all I've been doing the last few months...just logging in and coming straight to 'The Lounge'.









In all honesty, since I've had to get rid of my fish, I can't even go to the Pics N Vids forum, because it makes me extremely sad and wanting Pygos more than ever. I will again one day when I get settled and get my own place (probably after college).

I'm glad I helped you enough in the beginning though for you to remember.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I vote for all the ladies of the forum







because without them the Lounge would just be ordinary.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

We have this thing called "Member of the Month" where you can nominate and then vote for you who think is a deserving member of PFury. There are a few restrictions. But it's still a good way to highlight folks that deserve a nod.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

there should be a member of the year award every year where only the winners of the MOTM are eligible...that would help narrow things down.

o wait mods and admins cant be nominated so a lot of great members would be left out.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> definetly freakgasolinefightaccident. Hands down.


I second freakgasolinefightaccident. one cool kid.
[/quote]

Have I told you lately that I love you in a hot raunchy homosexual way?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> Does frank even post here anymore?


I haven't seen hide nor hair of him in forever.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

the best member for sure is baddfish. 
he ...does. things..


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^^^LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol no but seriously. me. i am

i forgot about nitrofish
by far the best member


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I think the member of the year is a GREAT idea!
Mods and what not shouldnt be allowed..
they are a mod already. 
We know that they kickA$$!!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

notaverage said:


> I think the member of the year is a GREAT idea!
> Mods and what not shouldnt be allowed..
> they are a mod already.
> We know that they all fall well short of MOTM worthy, not to mention MOTY


fixed


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Dippy


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Jmax


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Who is the worst member


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

YOU!!!!!!!

because I don't know who the hell you are or where you came from and were somehow able to obtain 2498 posts without me ever noticing you!!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> YOU!!!!!!!
> 
> because I don't know who the hell you are or where you came from and were somehow able to obtain 2498 posts without me ever noticing you!!!


who the f*ck are you?









and how did YOU get 10 000 something posts without ME ever noticing you


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Trigga said:


> YOU!!!!!!!
> 
> because I don't know who the hell you are or where you came from and were somehow able to obtain 2498 posts without me ever noticing you!!!


who the f*ck are you?









and how did YOU get 10 000 something posts without ME ever noticing you
[/quote]

Wait a minute... who the hell are YOU??
8,000 posts... Never seen you before...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Dr. green.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

wait, im going to have to say 06 is the best member of this site.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ill go ahead and say what we're all thinking. eltwitcho is the worst member of all


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

ha!
\agrees


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> ill go ahead and say what we're all thinking. * eltwitcho *is the worst member of all


You certainly can't be serious with this statement------It would be a complete joke if so....

(makes ya feel any better though-I hated the guy with a passion until I got to know his views and personality a bit better)


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Lyle said:


> You guys need to be thinking older school...people like frank, gg, etc. Those two helped legalized p's in Oregon, c'mon...there are people here that do a lot for this hobby off the boards as well.


I did lol


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> ill go ahead and say what we're all thinking. * eltwitcho *is the worst member of all


You certainly can't be serious with this statement------It would be a complete joke if so....

(makes ya feel any better though-I hated the guy with a passion until I got to know his views and personality a bit better)








[/quote]
look at me AK...look at me...








this is me being serious


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I don't really like the idea, how can you judge who the best member of the site is? P-fury is a high school.

fixed...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Mettle said:


> We have this thing called "Member of the Month" where you can nominate and then vote for you who think is a deserving member of PFury. There are a few restrictions. But it's still a good way to highlight folks that deserve a nod.


I think motm is good to an extent, however in the end the winner is usually a person who contributes the most to the lounge rather then the site. The reason i made this thrend is to see who everybody thinks is the best member of the site in general (and not just people who live in the lounge) current or past.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

gvrayman said:


> I don't really like the idea, how can you judge who the best member of the site is? If this is serious, P-Fury is turning into a high school.


turning?
its been high school
for someone with 1600 posts id think youd have known that
N0000000000000000000B!

/sits at the mod table


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I just don't like the idea of picking favorites. There are some people on this thread that people don't like, but then there are tons of members that everyone likes. I think it should be left at that. Everyone appreciating everyone else.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

gvrayman said:


> I just don't like the idea of picking favorites. There are some people on this thread that people don't like, but then there are tons of members that everyone likes. I think it should be left at that. Everyone appreciating everyone else.


but, we're human. we dont exist in a equal non judgmental state of being. we judge, pick favorite, alienate certain walks of life and generally act in often selfish or immature manners.
i say MOTM is just being true to who we are

us men are wretched things


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

/\/\
/will take this opportunity to vote for himself.
/will not get a second.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I agree with you gvray to some extent, but dont on other parts. I agree that you can pick a best member based on provided help to members and general help to the site, but i dont think it should be based on popularity, however thats how it will always be.

This thrend was ment to be best member for the actual piranha forums, however it seems that popularity will always rule.

Cant really pick a worst member, since the probably would already be banned by now.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

well heres what i think...


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Hmmm I'm not sure there is an overall 'best' - but hey lets hear it for Mike for putting together this beast!

As far as my 'favorites' to talk to and whatnot over the years (Some of them are MIA)... Jeff (GG), MsNat, Drew, Frank, Freez, hyphen, AK, Chill, taylor, Giggles, draco, etc!!! I can't think of everyone but I have to say that for the most part the good ones stick, and there are a lot of quality people here.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Hmmm I'm not sure there is an overall 'best' - but hey lets hear it for Mike for putting together this beast!
> 
> As far as my 'favorites' to talk to and whatnot over the years (Some of them are MIA)... Jeff (GG), MsNat, Drew, Frank, Freez, hyphen, AK, Chill, taylor, Giggles, draco, etc!!! I can't think of everyone but I have to say that for the most part the good ones stick, and there are a lot of quality people here.


I'm honored.







You are one of my favorites as well.

I also really liked Judazzz, but he has been MIA for years now.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

dr. green


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> dr. green


Can't stand that mdmedicine prick.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

that guy killed my father and raped my grandmother


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^^ and with that the thread goes silent


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

ibtl. booyah


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Silence


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Dr Green, b_ack51, FreakGasoline etc..lol..Bullsnake, Yorkie, Harley, GG, Twitch, AK, 06 C6 L2, Winkyee, Worldbelow
Are the kickass ones That come into my mind right now. Oldschool.
Im sure theres more, but I dont really feel like typing those names out.
Hell I didnt feel like typing freaks name out...lol
:Rockon :


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

/seconds the recommendation for himself. MDRS RULES!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i think that there are alot of members that contribute alot in different areas, i have alot of respect for chil for all the stuff he organizes, ak has helped me out alot and really got me into photography, dippy has helped me out a ton with plants, and dr giggles is the guy that has the answers when others have no idea, i just have to mention them cuz they are good guys and are always there to help when people need it. that's just to name a few tho, the mods do a great job running the site and obviously there are a ton of other members that contribute a ton to this site, that's why it's the best.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Dr. Giggles said:


> I vote for all the ladies of the forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I am the best


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Foregot to add goomba


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

jiggy


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

Best member here ever was a person named serrasalmus_collector..He was very unconventional in his thoughts about piranhas..He started his own piranha site after he left here..A lot of people flamed him here because of his views on piranhas..At his website, serrasalmus_collector experimented with putting different serrasalmus species together in the same tank to see if they could live together in harmony..At his website, he documented these experiments to see if it was sucessful or not..

Unconventional? Yes, he was but a remarkable person...I remember he had sucess in putting a shoal of Serrasalmus brandti together in the same tank and he documented the progress in his website...Then he went on putting Serrasalmus rhombeus in the same tank to see if they could live in harmony..


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

asian_redtail_catfish said:


> Best member here ever was a person named serrasalmus_collector..He was very unconventional in his thoughts about piranhas..He started his own piranha site after he left here..A lot of people flamed him here because of his views on piranhas..At his website, serrasalmus_collector experimented with putting different serrasalmus species together in the same tank to see if they could live together in harmony..At his website, he documented these experiments to see if it was sucessful or not..
> 
> Unconventional? Yes, he was but a remarkable person...I remember he had sucess in putting a shoal of Serrasalmus brandti together in the same tank and he documented the progress in his website...*Then he went on putting Serrasalmus rhombeus in the same tank to see if they could live in harmony..*











and.... did it go on exploding in his face like im sure everyone expected it to, and all fish keeping evidence says it would?
(not trying to flame just wondering)


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

alan brown was definitely unconventional but he was hardly a piranha scientist as he claimed to be. all he ever did was experiment putting different serras together and seeing if they cohab. no different than when anyone here does it, he just started his own forum.



Nick G said:


> Best member here ever was a person named serrasalmus_collector..He was very unconventional in his thoughts about piranhas..He started his own piranha site after he left here..A lot of people flamed him here because of his views on piranhas..At his website, serrasalmus_collector experimented with putting different serrasalmus species together in the same tank to see if they could live together in harmony..At his website, he documented these experiments to see if it was sucessful or not..
> 
> Unconventional? Yes, he was but a remarkable person...I remember he had sucess in putting a shoal of Serrasalmus brandti together in the same tank and he documented the progress in his website...*Then he went on putting Serrasalmus rhombeus in the same tank to see if they could live in harmony..*











and.... did it go on exploding in his face like im sure everyone expected it to, and all fish keeping evidence says it would?
(not trying to flame just wondering)
[/quote]
i think he sucessully bred macs but i guess he did have some longer term cohabs.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

lament configuration said:


> Silence


Never mention that name again!!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

asian_redtail_catfish said:


> Best member here ever was a person named serrasalmus_collector..He was very unconventional in his thoughts about piranhas..He started his own piranha site after he left here..A lot of people flamed him here because of his views on piranhas..At his website, serrasalmus_collector experimented with putting different serrasalmus species together in the same tank to see if they could live together in harmony..At his website, he documented these experiments to see if it was sucessful or not..
> 
> Unconventional? Yes, he was but a remarkable person...I remember he had sucess in putting a shoal of Serrasalmus brandti together in the same tank and he documented the progress in his website...Then he went on putting Serrasalmus rhombeus in the same tank to see if they could live in harmony..


Interesting that he started a "Piranha" site.
I would have thought he would start a "Serrasalmus" site.

Serrasalmus are not piranhas.


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Collector was an opinionated twat that couldn't spell.

And Twitch rocks, he's knowledgeable, helpful and funny.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Serrasalmus collector









I think the most valuable guys (and tink







) on this forum have to be the moderators who do a great job keeping up with the site and donating their time to make this place what it is. I also love the intelligent sarcasm that flows out of some of the old school members. There are also the guys that have visited me throughout the years that I have gotten to know. I would be here all day if I tried to name all the people that I value on this forum...but they know who they are. I really feel fortunate to have either met in person, or talked to on the phone or IM...some really outstanding people because of this forum.
I just hope that we continue to grow so we can educate the new crop of piranha keepers posting.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Serrasalmus collector
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great post.
This should be our "Mission Statement."

Right on, GG


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

for me, too many to mention. you know who you are.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

Winkyee and GG are the ones that I am closest with, but there are plenty of great members out there. They know who they are, don't need this thread to remember that.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Bullsnake keeps the lounge section alive.

the rest, keep the rest alive lol...


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

well serrasalmus collector did hold a PhD in piranha science while also having a masters degree in aggressive fish.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> well serrasalmus collector did hold a PhD in piranha science while also having a masters degree in aggressive fish.


I didn't know it was possible to have a PhD in "Piranha Science!"
I absolutely didn't realize that one could have a Masters Degree in "Aggressive Fish!"

Will wonders never cease!

But then again, The Profesor on Gilligan's Island did have a degree in Manikin Making...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> the best member for sure is baddfish.
> he ...does. things..


CTRL-C + CTRL-V = baddfish


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

The "Member of the Month" contest is a pretty good marker for who's the "Best member."

I'd say that the June, 2008 contest was so far the most accurate at this.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

cough cough ....conceded..... cough cough


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

What about me???


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

baddfish said:


> What about me???












Even Grosse Gurke agrees!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

I think everyone of the serious members here are pretty kickass. I've been off and on this forum for the past year and have been on others involved in other hobbies, and dude, the people here are way cooler.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

In no particular order...

Bullsnake
Jewelz
06
Hyphen
B_Ack
Nismo
Dr. Green (when he graces us with his presence)
Xenon for starting the insanity
AND..
Frank for being the awesome scientist that he is!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Serrasalmus collector
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 jeff on your first comment ..you have to buy his book first..to understand.

second ..can you let go of my nuts..i know..but you don't have to put me on a pedastill(please stop the pm's and the constant phone-calling)..i enjoy helping you and the community..

all kiddin aside,there is no such thing as a best member.. WE all make the community what it is..from joke telling,information thread/post to the sponsers that help us obtain our treasure fishes..we all make the community what it is..the best on the net...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

thePACK said:


> Serrasalmus collector
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 jeff on your first comment ..you have to buy his book first..to understand.

second ..can you let go of my nuts..i know..but you don't have to put me on a pedastill(please stop the pm's and the constant phone-calling)..i enjoy helping you and the community..

all kiddin aside,there is no such thing as a best member.. WE all make the community what it is..from joke telling,information thread/post to the sponsers that help us obtain our treasure fishes..we all make the community what it is..the best on the net...
[/quote]

Whatever you said..... didnt read it...

BUT..

You are on my list....

THE PACK!! AWESOME MEMBER!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Serrasalmus collector
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 jeff on your first comment ..you have to buy his book first..to understand.

second ..can you let go of my nuts..i know..but you don't have to put me on a pedastill(please stop the pm's and the constant phone-calling)..i enjoy helping you and the community..

all kiddin aside,there is no such thing as a best member.. WE all make the community what it is..from joke telling,information thread/post to the sponsers that help us obtain our treasure fishes..we all make the community what it is..the best on the net...
[/quote]

Whatever you said..... didnt read it...

BUT..

You are on my list....

THE PACK!! AWESOME MEMBER!!
[/quote]

bakey...the pm you sent me speaks volume..

quote..a pm from july 15,2008



> you make me hotter the 98.6°


shows all the love i need...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

^^


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

thePACK said:


> Serrasalmus collector
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 jeff on your first comment ..you have to buy his book first..to understand.

second ..can you let go of my nuts..i know..but you don't have to put me on a pedastill(please stop the pm's and the constant phone-calling)..i enjoy helping you and the community..

all kiddin aside,there is no such thing as a best member.. WE all make the community what it is..from joke telling,information thread/post to the sponsers that help us obtain our treasure fishes..we all make the community what it is..the best on the net...
[/quote]

Whatever you said..... didnt read it...

BUT..

You are on my list....

THE PACK!! AWESOME MEMBER!!
[/quote]

bakey...the pm you sent me speaks volume..

quote..a pm from july 15,2008



> you make me hotter the 98.6°


shows all the love i need...







:laugh:
[/quote]

Wait....

WHAT!!!

must have been one of those blackouxt nights...

it happens... I learned from jeff....


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Absolutely and unequivocaly with all due respect to Mike, Jeff has been the reason this site remains unfettered in its continued success. If one even knows how fair he really has been to wayward members and how he has handled potential landmines and all for the love of the hobby and this board, you will then understand!!!!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i cant believe no one said Dippyeggs!!!!

without a doubt one of the most helpful and friendly members here.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Gigante Pirana said:


> Absolutely and unequivocaly with all due respect to Mike, Jeff has been the reason this site remains unfettered in its continued success. If one even knows how fair he really has been to wayward members and how he has handled potential landmines and all for the love of the hobby and this board, you will then understand!!!!


Hey Wayne! I really appreciate the kind words.....Unfortunately I dont think the wayward members....or even some of the excellent members.....would agree with your assessment









It is great to see your still poking around the forum!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

where exactly is PDX GG?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Portland Oregon


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

what a difficult thing to think of! After the last few years of being here I have talked to and even met some great people.

Bullsnake is hilarious..
06 is a cool guy
Hyphen
b_ack and his uncanny ability to give advice on women :laugh: 
Nismo has helped me out SO much with my marine issues
AK 
Taylor
Inflade
Dippy is always helping out
Jiggy (yes, that's a joke)
Danny
Stu Danger

I know there is a ton more but hey I can't remember all of you.
sorry to those I forgot.
VIVA LA P-FURY!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Sheppard said:


> what a difficult thing to think of! After the last few years of being here I have talked to and even met some great people.
> 
> Bullsnake is hilarious..
> 06 is a cool guy
> ...


yeah there is too many people to remember to put down. baked, sheppard, pgd, other guys from ps3 that I see online and play cod4 with, just alot of good people here.

also alot of jerks here too. jk.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> yeah there is too many people to remember to put down. baked, sheppard, pgd, other guys from ps3 that I see online and play cod4 with, just alot of good people here.
> *
> also alot of jerks here too. jk.*


only one i know of
he had tops on this page


----------

